
Supercentenarians are concentrated into regions with no birth certificates - lalaland1125
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/704080v1
======
blang
previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20625547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20625547)

------
moate
Study finds more people likely to commit fraud in areas where fraud is easier
to commit.

